# Light-O-Rama Newbie! Please Help!



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Got here.... http://forums.planetchristmas.com/

They can help you better.


----------



## Twiceshy (Sep 3, 2014)

This may not be what you're looking for but I have some. the mouth is only two channels though. I may have a couple with the 5 channel lip movements if that's what you're looking for.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D7O5fMtp4w&list=UUpd30wpa2jG4b3vwox_ohyQ


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Check this out - http://www.sequencecenter.com/main/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,54/ for sequence sharing.


----------



## wensteve (Apr 9, 2012)

I just got mine from WowLights online...we are very happy with purchase.


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

David at HolidayCoro.com has a good selection


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joiEAYdv4vg a video tut for ya.


----------

